# und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....



## katja (10. Juni 2008)

hallo ihrs!

ich muss euch nochmal nerven, ich habe mich mal an den "hinteren" teil des gartens gemacht und hier ist der reinste dschungel 

also: die zwei krumm geschnittenen büsche (pfeil) möchte ich im herbst rausreißen, die werden zu wuchtig und ich hab keine lust alle 2 wochen die heckenschere auszupacken.... 

stichwort heckenschere: das, was dann mal da hin soll, sollte zwar schön hoch werden (ca 6-8 m), am besten __ immergrün, aber eben nicht so ausladend, dass man die dahinter stehende hecke noch einigermaßen gut schneiden kann und am weg dran vorbei kommt.

das war das. desweiteren sitzen da hinten ein krüppliger __ rhododendron, so ne stechpalme und __ farne. die farne würd ich gern lassen, die gefallen mir sehr gut. in das leere erdloch was man erkennen kann, hab ich auch keinen plan, was ich setzen könnte....  

zur lichtsituation: morgens is da wegen dem haus schatten und spätnachmittags wegen der hecke und den kletterteilen, die den rest vom zaun bewuchern. also eigentlich nur ein kurzes zeitfenster, wo wirklich die sonne hinscheint. nennt man das dann halbschatten?

wie ihr seht, ich brauch eure hilfe :beeten  also her mit den vorschlägen


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Hi katja,

ich würd was säuliges nehmen. Säuleneibe, Raketenwacholder oder sowas in der Art. Schmalwüchsig halt.


----------



## Kolja (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Hallo Katja,

warum soll es denn so etwas Hohes sein? Wenn sich die __ Farne wohlfühlen, warum siedelst Du nicht weitere Pflanzen dieser Art an? Verschiedene Farnarten, Moose, Gräser.


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Hi Katja,

mir gefällt es so, wie es ist


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Servus Katja

Muß mich Eugen anschließen  würde auch alles so lassen, aber du wirst schon deine Beweggründe dafür haben.

Könnte mir dort "Smaragdthujen" (Thuja occidentalis "Smaragd") vorstellen, die sollte man aber nie schneiden. Habe selbst eine kurze Hecke (8 Stück) für ca. 3,5 Laufmeter gehabt. Die Thujen hatten bereits eine Höhe von ca. 6m (in ca. 10 Jahren, als 2metrige gekauft) und eine geringe Tiefe (bis Zaun) von nur 75 cm (in 50cm Höhe gemessen = breiteste Ausdehnung). Natürlich würden sich alle "Säulenartigen" (wie Raketenwacholder, Säuleneibe, und was es so noch gibt) auch gehen.

Fürs "Erdloch": wie wärs mit einem weiteren __ Rhododendron oder einer Azalee.
Aber aufs richtige Substrat achten, die wollen Moorbeeterde, also recht "sauer". Nebenbei kannst dem "alten" Rhodo auch eine neue Erde spendieren.


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

hallo ihr lieben und danke für eure vorschläge  

etwas hohes hätte ich an stelle der büsche deshalb gern, weil da oben drüber das esszimmerfenster ist und es wäre doch schön, da was grünes vom garten zu sehen.
gefallen würde mir die echte, italienische zypresse, aber die ist wohl etwas empfindlich. mittlerweile tendiere ich zu einer säulenkirsche, max. 7 m hoch aber gaaanz schmalwachsend und noch dazu toll blühend  mal schauen....

__ rhododendron hats schon ein paar rund ums haus, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt meine lieblingspflanze, deshalb hätte ich im jetzigen "loch" gern noch was anderes...noch andere __ farne wäre bestimmt schön, aber im winter is dann alles naggisch, vielleicht dann doch besser was immergrünes..nur was? das meiste ist ja dieses friedhofsgewächs, diese ganzen koniferenarten.
oder ich setze noch eine glanzmispel 

immer diese entscheidungen   


habt ihr noch ne bessere idee nach meinen ausführungen?


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Hi Katja,

Säulenkirsche find ich gut. Und wenn sie im Winter keine Blätter mehr hat, hängst Du halt Meisenknödel rein.


----------



## chromis (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Hi,



> in das leere erdloch was man erkennen kann, hab ich auch keinen plan, was ich setzen könnte...


wie wär's damit:
http://www.gaissmayer.de/index/seiten/hosta/hosta-funkien.html


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

hallo

@else: genau das hatte ich vor,........wenn ich hochkomm   

@chromis: die sind richtig schön   werd ich mir auf jeden fall merken!


----------



## Dodi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: und wieder pflanzvorschläge gesucht....*

Hi Katja!



> gefallen würde mir die echte, italienische zypresse, aber die ist wohl etwas empfindlich.


 
Das wollte ich gerade vorschlagen!  

Also bei uns wächst die Zypresse schon seit einigen Jahren völlig problemlos und trägt schon Zapfen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie hart Eure Winter sind.  

Schau mal:  

Zum Größenvergleich: die jap. Steinlaterne ist ca. 165 cm hoch. Es dauert aber schon, bis die ital. Zypresse diese Höhe erreicht hat...

Für das "Loch" fällt mir immo nichts ein. Halt: doch! Wie wäre es denn mit einer __ Araucarie?


----------

